# So confused



## lovemylilbit (Sep 19, 2015)

I introduced myself a few days ago on the main page. I just recently brought home a 4 year old mare, who was possibly bred 6 to 8 months ago. I have been reading a lot of posts on here, and pretty much anything I can find online about miniatures. So I tried to get some pictures that I have seen recommended on here, Lizzy would not stand still, so I can try to get more, but I do have a few questions. (I have found a name of a vet that may be able to come out to my house, if not I can get her into the vet, I just want to make sure I don't have to be watching her closely now while I wait for her to get seen)

If there is absolutely no growth in her udder there would be no need to be concerned checking on her now if she were bred, right? Her belly definitely is a little larger on one side, but I don't think it is as pronounced as in the pics, I think it shows up like that as she wouldn't stand still and kept shifting her weight. If her belly is lopsided there is still just a chance she could be over weight, right? Last question, if she was bred, would I be seeing movement from a foal this early? I watch her belly like a hawk while she is eating, she does not like to be touched while she is eating, all though this morning she did let me pet her back and left side, but when I touched her right side of the belly she lifted her leg warning of a kick.

So anyhow, thanks for your help. My only concern is the fact that they don't know for sure if she was bred and if she was to me that seems like a long timeline to be watching for, so I guess I am just asking if there are for sure signs that she could be ready to have a foal soon, and when I would know to start watching her carefully. Thanks.


----------



## chandab (Sep 19, 2015)

Even at the earliest breeding date (if that 6-8 months ago is fairly accurate) you have at least a couple months before she would foal, the earliest for a viable foal is 300 days (10 months) or for a few, a couple days earlier than that. Some don't bag up (fill their udder) before they foal, especially maidens. [And, they don't read the foaling books, so you may get little to no signs that she is eminent.]

How old is she? Has she foaled before? How tall? [The tall ones seem to carry a little different than the short ones.]


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 19, 2015)

I am very bad at this but I wonder if when you are trying to get pictures from behind her if your handler could stand in front of her head holding on to her halter to try to keep her head straight. If she shifts side to side or moves her head to look to the side, her whole side will shift and make it jut out to one side. If she gets shifty, he can step her foreward. Position yourself to take the picture and then have him correct/perfect her position and snap it.

Some of them are tricky and dont get an udder till they foal or darn close to delivery.

If she is a maiden mare things can be a little more tricky as they can hide those babies up high. I think it varies as far as movement goes. Some are quite active and some hardly move at all.

When they are closer there is an odd V shape in the bottom of their belly and then things get less lopsided on the sides as the foal gets into place. I could not believe how my mare looked right before she foaled.

She had foaled late July. In May I thought she wasnt even bred she had it up so high. Here she is in May right after being body clipped.







when the foal dropped and there was a V in early July.






and then right before foaling... @[email protected]






This example could be better. She has shifted. I should have had Matt in front of her for this. She foaled about 20min later.






This was not this mares first foal.

There are others on here way better at this than myself so hopefully they can give some advise.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Sep 19, 2015)

The second broadside pic looks like her stomach is uneven (more bulged up top on one side and bulged out low on the other side). That could mean she is pregnant and baby is sideways.

You don't need to keep an eagle eye on her unril the end of pregnancy. If the people are pretty sure she is as far along as they say, you have a month or so to wait.

She would start to bag up approximately six weeks before foaling, but that's not a sure thing.

Yes you may see foal moving this early but they may be very faint so hard to determine. Best way is to put your arms around her belly with your hands laying right in front of her udder. Do this while she is eating. It may be hard for you because your mare doesn't like to be touched while eating.

Best thing is to have a vet do a blood test or a ultrasound (if they are comfortable) to determine if she is pregnant. If pregnant, she will need supplements to help her with a growing fetus.

Other people, with more experience, will be on to give you more or better advice. Just hang in there, pregnant mares like to keep you guessing.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you for your replies, I will try to get some better pictures of her straight looking at her back with my husband right at her head. To be honest when he told me that she may be bred I had asked how long ago and he gave me his best guess, so I am unsure if he is sure of the time frame. One other thing I forgot to ask, are there signs I could look for of her going into heat, or would that not happen (the signs I mean) because she is the only horse on our property.

I will for sure ask the vet when I get her in to do a blood test. I am assuming that would be a for sure yes or no, right? Then at least if she isn't I know for sure I won't need to worry about it.

She is 4, never had a foal before, and 34". She is still getting used to us, and us to her, so I am taking it slow with her, giving her time and letting her get to trust me. She still absolutely hates her feet being picked up, so we for sure are going to have to work on that, and I really don't mind about not being touched while she is eating, I just feed her in her stall and hope that gives her a little feeling of safety of her food not being taken from her. I have seen some little movements in her belly while eating, but nothing like a for sure kick or anything, and honestly it could just be her breathing or shifting, and I do just sit there watching her belly, staring at it, so I could just be seeing things.  Like I said I did pet her some this morning while she was eating, and she was fine until I touched her right side and she let me know she didn't like it.

I am going to call the vet and see when they are heading out this way on farm calls, and if they will even come out this far, and if not try to get her in soon. I do understand that I may have a while left yet that if she is bred, it is just hard to not know a more secure date of when it may have happened, and I would like to make sure if she has been bred that she has everything she needs for her and the foal to be healthy.

Thanks for being patient with my ramblings and your help and advice.

Laura


----------



## lovemylilbit (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind responses. I will do my best to just sit back and relax. We all love her so much and I feel so much happiness and peace just sitting outside with her. I will for sure keep taking pictures over time and keep watching for changes. It is hard for me to get pictures without someone holding her because anytime I am out there with her she likes to follow me around, or will just stand right next to me to be scratched or brushed, she won't just go off and do her own thing if I am near. I truly adore her and am so thankful to have her.

I do still want to get her into the vet anyhow for a check up, her fall shots and I will be asking what they think, but it sounds like they may not be able to get a for sure yes or no, so I will just keep watching her. I think we are making progress everyday, she is handled, brushed or walked everyday, and I don't push her on anything I have found she doesn't like yet, I will take it slow and let her know she can trust me.

I will keep updating when I can, and will work on the next pictures being better and more straight on. She is a sweetheart, whether she has a foal or not, I am looking forward to having her with me for the rest of her life. <3


----------



## lovemylilbit (Sep 25, 2015)

I got some new pics of Lizzy the other day while she was being occupied by my daughter with an apple. I think I got a couple of good ones, but I can't figure out how to add them on here. I have gone on the picture practice board but still can't figure it out. Is there a special place I need to upload them to so that I can put them on here? Thanks.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Sep 25, 2015)

Okay, I think I figured it out. Can you tell anything by these pics, good angles, or keep working at it? Thanks.


----------



## chandab (Sep 25, 2015)

Doesn't look as lopsided as a typical baby belly, but they've been known to surprise us.


----------

